
Where Would You Draw the Line? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/10/opinion/privacy-survey.html
======
rolph
interesting page but the place where i would draw the line, is not available
as a choice so this is my threshold.

I am not in any way comfortable with social media disseminating any of my
info. I would rather choose who gets what info on a case by case basis

\-------------i draw the line here----------------------

I’m [NOT]comfortable if a social media website …

collects detailed personal information about me, like my gender and interests

